# Greetings and Help



## NevynPA

Hi all! I've been looking for somewhere to try and get information about a beast of an air compressor I've recently acquired, and ended up here. I'm hoping that you folks can help me with it.

I recently was given what is definitely a rotary screw compressor. Problem is, it needs a good once-over as well as an AC motor (that's not the hard part). There's no ID tag on it anywhere, so I don't know if I can find a service manual or anything for it.

I've attached one photo of it; and there are more over on Flickr.

If anyone can be of help in figuring out what all I need to do, check, etc, it'd be a great help! I'm looking to use it to sandblast my staircase and re-paint it.


2013-05-29 Rotary Screw Compressor - a set on Flickr


----------



## tractornut

Welcome to PEF. Just taking a guess but maybe it's an ingersoll rand unit judging by the paint color. Are there any markings on the pump itself that may clue us I to who made it? I'm sure another member with more knowledge will be along shortly with more info than I can give


----------



## NevynPA

I didn't get a chance to look at the pump. There's a small logo on the air filter housing that has the letters "SMI" on it - I'll try to get a picture tonight.


----------



## NevynPA

Well, I got a photo of what markings I could find on it. Not much to go on, I'm afraid.

Here's the logo that's on the air cleaner:










After some throttle body cleaner, I found this on the compressor housing itself:


----------



## NevynPA

So the SMI logo is the logo for the company that made the air filter housing:

Solberg | Filters, Silencers, Vacuum Filters, Oil Mist Eliminators, Separators


Disappointing, but it's something.


----------



## NevynPA

Update: It works! I found the schematic for an electric motor I had that needed re-wiring (a 3 HP 220V), and got all the hoses and parts I needed for the compressor. It fires right up! I don't know how to measure the air output, though.


----------



## tractornut

Glad you got it going I'm not sure how to measure the flow either


----------



## shanonmethod

In my opinion change socket wire condenser and check motor blower air filter.I think air filter box needs to change or replace with new one.


----------

